# do we benefit from razr getting ics soon?



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

since the phones are on similar hardware, will it benefit us as well with some of the issues our current ics roms face?


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

I would say it wont help a ton since we still have locked bootloaders so we cant make any true kernel changes. Some minors issues may get fixed in dhackers,DT, and gummy's ICS ROMs. But it is great news becuase this means that we are not toooo far off from the Bionic receiving the offical release


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Bionic and Razr have very similar hardware. I would say the Bionic update is not too far behind.

It is kind of messed up though - Bionic was released before the Razr yet Razr gets ICS first.

Bionic = red headed step child


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it definite yet? I was about to get bent out of shape til I realized (besides not being worth it) that we don't know it's definitely ICS anyway.

Not that anyone is bent out of shape here 

But if it is ICS aren't there a few fairly major differences (moto learned from bionic mistakes?) between razr radio and chip and bionics? I don't know why I think that, though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

the sources that reported it are fairly accurate with their reports. that and some people received new software soak test emails.


----------



## Immolate (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to get that new Webtop app.


----------



## nitephlight (Feb 23, 2012)

ditto on the webtop, my lapdock needs some love. HW acceleration perhaps?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like I need to start firing up cheesecake again, huh?

Sent from my BIONIC running CM9 self Kang


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

I heard of even more peeps getting hit up on 4-4 so we will soon find out if they drop an ota update

Sent from my axi0m BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the biggest thing that could help out Bionic devs working on ICS builds is if Razr ICS kernel source gets released. There may be enough crossover that Bionic devs will be able to "fill in the gaps" so to speak, so that missing/broken functionality can be fixed up and made more stable.

Even better is if that guy working on kexec for OMAP4x devices manages to succeed, then we can just roll our own kernels at a certain point and things will be so much easier.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

projektorboy said:


> I think the biggest thing that could help out Bionic devs working on ICS builds is if Razr ICS kernel source gets released. There may be enough crossover that Bionic devs will be able to "fill in the gaps" so to speak, so that missing/broken functionality can be fixed up and made more stable.
> 
> Even better is if that guy working on kexec for OMAP4x devices manages to succeed, then we can just roll our own kernels at a certain point and things will be so much easier.


If we he suceeds the bionic forums will explode.. as we can load custom kernals

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

